# AKC, CKC, AMA, APRI, United- what is the difference?



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

We have been searching for a new puppy and noticed that there are so many different kinds of registration organizations that are presented out there. I was just wondering what the difference was between all these diff registration organizations, if they are strict, if there are some that we should avoid? Do they all have the same standards, guidelines, integrity, etc. 

thank you!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I found this great website that gives a little background and current info on the different kennel clubs. I hope this is the info you needed.

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog/registries.aspx

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A tool of puppy millers to make their dogs sound well bred is American Kennel Club (AKC) papers. The AKC is only a registry, and as such, has no regulatory ability over breeding practices. It exists to track the parentage of purebred dogs. Ever since its inception, a breeder was on their honor to be honest about the parentage of the puppies they produce. Mills were able to register anything, even cross breeds, as purebred dogs. An uneducated puppy buyer wouldn’t even know the difference. Another common practice was bunching puppies together. The AKC charges a fee per litter, not per puppy. If you have two females of the same breed with litters at the same time, even if the ages of the puppies are quite different, register them as one litter and save a little money. Another common practice was to add a few extra puppies to a litter so that you can register puppies for your friend whose AKC privileges have been revoked. Things are changing, now, however. The AKC has now started requiring DNA testing for breeding dogs and puppies, which increases the costs to the miller dramatically, and vastly increases the chances of them getting caught for their dirty dealings and losing AKC privileges. Does this deter the millers? Not really. They just turn to different registries, like the Continental Kennel Club (CKC), America’s Pet Registry (APR), and others. Purebred papers from these sources are not worth the paper they’re printed on. Millers don’t even have to prove they own the dogs they bred, or that they are the breed they claim. These registries will even register mixed breeds, like cock-a-poos! 


Here are some other great links.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/kc.htm

http://www.dfwdachshund.com/rescue/registries.shtml

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/akc.html


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> A tool of puppy millers to make their dogs sound well bred is American Kennel Club (AKC) papers. The AKC is only a registry, and as such, has no regulatory ability over breeding practices. It exists to track the parentage of purebred dogs. Ever since its inception, a breeder was on their honor to be honest about the parentage of the puppies they produce. Mills were able to register anything, even cross breeds, as purebred dogs. An uneducated puppy buyer wouldn’t even know the difference. Another common practice was bunching puppies together. The AKC charges a fee per litter, not per puppy. If you have two females of the same breed with litters at the same time, even if the ages of the puppies are quite different, register them as one litter and save a little money. Another common practice was to add a few extra puppies to a litter so that you can register puppies for your friend whose AKC privileges have been revoked. Things are changing, now, however. The AKC has now started requiring DNA testing for breeding dogs and puppies, which increases the costs to the miller dramatically, and vastly increases the chances of them getting caught for their dirty dealings and losing AKC privileges. Does this deter the millers? Not really. They just turn to different registries, like the Continental Kennel Club (CKC), America’s Pet Registry (APR), and others. Purebred papers from these sources are not worth the paper they’re printed on. Millers don’t even have to prove they own the dogs they bred, or that they are the breed they claim. These registries will even register mixed breeds, like cock-a-poos!
> 
> 
> Here are some other great links.
> ...


Hi Lady's mom,
I noticed you put about the DNA testing in your post. I have never much thought about it until I just read your post. When I filed Rex's papers, I paid the couple extra bucks for the family tree thing or whatever it is called and when I got it back it showed that Rex's parents and most of his family tree had DNA filed with AKC. Should I or could I have this done for Rex as well? How does having this information benefit me as a parent?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the AKC website with information about voluntary DNA testing:

http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

What about ACA, what is it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> What about ACA, what is it?[/B]


American Canine Association. Here's a list of the registries to steer away from. It's on the list.

The registry used tells you a great deal about a breeder. In the U.S., puppies should be registered with AKC (American Kennel Club), UKC (United Kennel Club), the ARBA(American Rare Breed Association) or the foreign registries - the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) or FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationally). These registries do not guarantee a good breeder or a well-bred dog, but unlike many other registries, they represent stricter standards. Many registries were started after the AKC instituted the Frequently Used Sires (FUS) requirement which requires DNA certification of a male dog used to sire more than 7 litters in his lifetime. Some litters have been turned down by the AKC because of violation of this requirement and many other breeders are boycotting AKC as they cannot, or will not, meet AKC's more stringent requirements for breeders. 

Some examples of alternative registries that should set off alarms that you are not dealing with a responsible breeder include: 

ACA (American Canine Association) 
APR (American Purebred Registry) 
APRI (America's Pet Registry Inc.) 
ARU (Animal Registry Unlimited) 
CKC (Continental Kennel Club) 
FIC (Federation of International Canines) 
USKC (United States Kennel Club) 
WKC (World Kennel Club) 
WWKC (World Wide Kennel Club) 

Please note that some of the registries have similar or the same initials as the older and well established registries. This can cause confusion for consumers. Don't be fooled. 

From http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/isitpuppymill.html

This is from the nopuppymills website:

http://www.nopuppymills.com/forum/printthread.php?t=21551


----------

